# Are they coming up yet



## Bud Wireman (Mar 25, 2020)

Anyone finding any around Carrollton


----------



## ryan conry (May 4, 2018)

Bud Wireman said:


> Anyone finding any around Carrollton


i lived off rt 9 on moccassin rd yars ago and back then we never found morels around carrollton...we would drive down to spots near tappan lake that i know of.


----------



## Cj D (Mar 30, 2020)

Nothing yet. Your a little south of me. I usually start finding blacks and grays April 13-16 give or take a few days depending on the weather. Then 7 to 10 later yellows all depending on the latter. A lot of private land in Carrollton. If you don't know a land owner or have land yourself your best bets are State Parks or ODNR to find some public land that's close.


----------

